# Baby mice. Please help!



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Long story short I live on the edge of my families huge farm. My father just came over because when he started up his bush hog there were baby field mice in there. He have me three. I'm pretty sure one is dead. The other two have their eyes closed and are incredibly tiny. I'm not holding out a lot of hope for survival, but I want to try.

Please any help would be great. I've never done this before for an animal so small. What do I need? How do I few them an what? Sorry I'm in a panic and trying to warm them up right now.


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

To warm them up quickly I would honestly hold them in your hands. That will warm them up fast enough without shocking them. As for what you will need to raise them try looking through the diffrent forms on here on raising litters of rats I can't imagine it being all to diffrent. I hope things go well!


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Well we lost one (but was afraid of that when we found him). The other two ate some and are snuggled up asleep in their bedding with the heating pad. We took forever adjusting it and hope we have. Decent temperature. 

Can anyone estimate about how old they may be? The eyes are closed, but we can feel a bit of the fur. I'm actually taking my rats to the vet Saturday, so if they hold out that long I'll take the babies.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

If they are wild your vet may refuse to see them. In some places they can get in trouble for treating certain species. So you might want to call ahead to see.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

They look around a week to a week and a half old imo but i dont know much about mice


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

My vet has taken care of my families animals for 22 years. He also handles exotics. He has no problem with them.

Well they are warm and we have gotten them to eat some but not much. Hopefully they make it till tomorrow an he has some suggestions.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I had terrible luck raising baby wild mice when I tried. You can expect them to become quite feral when they're old enough to hop around and bite. Also at this age, they need to be fed and pottied every few hours. I hope your attempts turn out better than mine.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Minky said:


> I had terrible luck raising baby wild mice when I tried. You can expect them to become quite feral when they're old enough to hop around and bite. Also at this age, they need to be fed and pottied every few hours. I hope your attempts turn out better than mine.


Oh it's fine if they get that hold and are feral acting. I don't' want to keep them! I have seven rats, dogs, horses ect. I don't need another set of pets! I'd actually prefer to get them old enough and let them go back out and be regular mice. Thank you, we're trying to keep them going so hopefully they are alright. The alternative isn't that great so might as well try.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Their fur HS now come through.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Updated photo since they have grown very quickly


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

You should be so proud of raising them this long!


----------

